# Pantry



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I did the pantry today!! Whoopee!!! It is canning season and stocking up season and the time had come. 
Organized my pastas and rices and oatmeals. Went through my empty jars to make room for all of the full ones. Organized the spices and canned foods.
Went through my seeds and such... I wish it were spring already.
Threw out the JUNK!! and empty packages and finally poured the dog food into the can!! and got the darned bag out of my way! 
Now all I have to do is take the grocery bags to be recycled at the store.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Nothing better than a sense of accomplishment. I managed to get a buttload of sundry statements filed and the rest of the filing (non-3 ring binder filing) is in folders based on file location and hanging folder within. Still have more to do (like SHRED!!) but at least I can turn around in the office these days.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Congrats to both of You!! Have stacks of paperwork to organize. Amazing how quickly paper accumulates. Four days off in a row (and one without the kids!). Hopefully I can get that done.


----------

